# 68-69 gto wheel well moldings



## dduffy (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi
I purchased a full set of wheel well moldings off ebay a while back for my 68 gto. My question is that the rear set has "round" mounting holes and the front set has "slotted" holes. They all seem like they are original since they feel real sturdy and not flimsy like the repop stuff. Does anyone know if they produced both a straight hole and slotted hole for these? I was told by one person so far that GM produced both types. If anyone knows then please let me know. Thanks Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Isn't the center hole a regular hole and the rest slotted?


----------



## dduffy (Nov 15, 2008)

No. The rear set is all plain round mounted holes and the front set is all slotted holes. thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

dduffy said:


> Hi
> I purchased a full set of wheel well moldings off ebay a while back for my 68 gto. My question is that the rear set has "round" mounting holes and the front set has "slotted" holes. They all seem like they are original since they feel real sturdy and not flimsy like the repop stuff. Does anyone know if they produced both a straight hole and slotted hole for these? I was told by one person so far that GM produced both types. If anyone knows then please let me know. Thanks Dan


Just checked the mounting holes on my '68. They're just like yours. Slotted fronts and round rears. Hope this helps......


----------



## dduffy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for letting me know. He did say that they were original but just wanted to make sure because they were in very nice shape.


----------

